# Egg Size



## confederatemule (Aug 16, 2015)

When a pullet starts laying how long will it take for her to lay her maximum size eggs?

Thanks for any help.
Mule


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, I don't think anyone has ever asked that question before. 

I did a little digging, while the question is asked it's never answered. My guess is, two months.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My expeirence depending on breed has been 2-4 months.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

I would say depending on breed and diet about 30 to 60 days into her laying life.


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 16, 2015)

The mother hen could be Golden Comet, Red Star, ISA Brown, Red Cross, etc. They all lay very large eggs. I'd say jumbo eggs. The rooster is a large black rooster. We have two young hens out of them.
The eggs out of their cross are what I'd call medium.
One young hen started laying December 9, 2018. The other started laying January 4, 2019.
They are fed DuMore Layer Pellets.
My reason for asking is that if the eggs are going to be medium I will not use the rooster again.

Mule


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was probably the crossed genetics. Crossing breeds does cause some surprises to pop up.


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 16, 2015)

All of my hens, as well as roosters, are crossbred.
Thanks for the help.
Mule


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had silkie chicks crossed with both Dutch and d'Uccles. No matter what the skin was always black on them. It was about the only thing consistent. The rest was always a surprise.


----------

